

Basaaly Moalin: The One “Terrorist” Caught by Section 215 Surveillance - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/01/basaaly_moalin_.html

======
mtmail
Schneider points to a (very good IMHO) NewYorker article which was discussed a
couple of days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8912639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8912639)

